# Medicare card invalid or valid



## indiatoaustralia (May 2, 2014)

I made initial landing and got medicare card. Stayed in Australia for 7 weeks. Now I am in India from the past six months. Is my medicare card invalid or do i need to activate the medicare card after going to Australia? I read some where that if u leave Australia for more than 5 weeks, then medicare card will be invalid. Please throw some light on this.

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Where you read this?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

FYI

Quoted: 'If you have changed your address in the past four weeks, you will need to visit your local Medicare Service Centre with proof of identity such as a passport or driver's licence. If your card expired more than six months ago, you will need to visit your local Medicare Service Centre. You will need to provide proof of identity and you may be required to provide residency documents such as a rates notice, rental contract or employment contract.

If you are living or holidaying overseas, your Medicare card can't be reissued until you return to Australia'

Link: Expired Medicare cards

Girl Aussie


----------



## indiatoaustralia (May 2, 2014)

If I am outside Australia for a year. If i return to Australia, Do i have to take new medica re card? My medicare card is valid. Please throw some light on this.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

indiatoaustralia said:


> If I am outside Australia for a year. If i return to Australia, Do i have to take new medica re card? My medicare card is valid. Please throw some light on this.


The card is valid up to the date it expires. If you are not physically resident in Australia when it expires, you will not be able to renew the card until you return to Australia and prove you are physically resident.


----------



## indiatoaustralia (May 2, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> The card is valid up to the date it expires. If you are not physically resident in Australia when it expires, you will not be able to renew the card until you return to Australia and prove you are physically resident.







In the above link of youtube video by department of human services, it says medicare is usually valid for a period of 6 weeks if you leave Australia.

Please comment.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is valid so long as you are resident in Australia and have just gone on hoiday. 

If you are not resident in Australia and have gone back to your own country to live it is not valid. 

Medicare is only available to those with cititizenship or Permanent Residence *AND* are resident in Australia.


----------

